# Pete's 53'- Black Pearl Signature Paste Wax or dodo juice wax



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

which out of these two are the best for a matillca blue focus 

or is there any others that are as good as these


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive not heard particularly good things about petes 53, so i would personally give that miss. Dodo waxes on the other hand all seem to get good reviews.

check out chemical guys 50/50 or Victoria Concours as well!


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Personally, Dodo then follow it with Zaino Z8.

Dodo either Sn or Blue velvet

Stunning combo imho.

Not cheap but lasts forever.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I'd pick Pete's 53 or Chemical Guys 50/50 over Dodo, do a search and you will find alot of people very surprised how good Pete's 53 is. 

Not taking anything away from Dodo but for results against value for money its Pete's 53 everytime. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd go Pete's 53 - useability is far better. Dodo products seem to need hand application to break down their texture.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd go with the Dodo Juice waxes myself, I find their durability to be consistently better than I had from Pete's 53. In honesty, if you want a Chemical Guys wax, I would rather go for 50/50 - its been recently revamped actually and while I've not tried the new version, the old one was wonderfully easy to use and lasted pretty well. 



VZSS250 said:


> I'd go Pete's 53 - useability is far better. Dodo products seem to need hand application to break down their texture.


I've never had any issues applying Dodo waxes using a foam applicator - be that the soft texture or hard texture ones, the latter you cannot really apply as easily by hand directly IMO. You've got to be careful with the softer texture waxes not to overload the applicator, but a gentle couple of swipes across the top surface of the wax loads it up and it spreads very nicely across the panel in my experience, no need to apply directly by hand. The hard texture waxes are even easier.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive used Petes 53 and to be honest as far as using it goes i didnt like it. It felt like coconut fragranced vaseline and very greasy. However it left a nice enough finish,nice and glossy.

Never used any Dodo so cant comment on them.

For around the same price id have a look at the Victoria waxes,they are very nice waxes and feel a little bit special when your using them. 

Another product that you may like is the Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax. for sheer looks alone its one of my favourite waxes.It doesnt produce really tight beading but produces nice complete sheeting when rinsing and is one of the easiest waxes ive ever used.

Like we always say,most of the finish is achieved at the prep stage so the looks of one wax will never be a million miles different to the looks of another,its basically down to personal preference.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got Petes 53 and dj BV and prefer Petes anyday,its just easier to use.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I have used Petes53 and think it's really good but then DoDo is great too so either you would be happy with!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

My vote out of the 2 would be a Dodo - Banana Amour is top all rounder.

Victoria Concours is another fave of mine in this price range - 3x coats will looks good on your car and is nice and durable.

Both a Dodo and the Vics go on easily enough with a Foam Applicator.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> I've never had any issues applying Dodo waxes using a foam applicator - be that the soft texture or hard texture ones, the latter you cannot really apply as easily by hand directly IMO. You've got to be careful with the softer texture waxes not to overload the applicator, but a gentle couple of swipes across the top surface of the wax loads it up and it spreads very nicely across the panel in my experience, no need to apply directly by hand. The hard texture waxes are even easier.


I used Orange Crush only a little when I was first starting out in detailing, so maybe these days if I got my tub out again, I'd be happier with its application.

I had difficulty with using Orange Crush because it seems to have small semi-solid granules in the wax. These seem to get stuck in the pores of my Megs foam applicators. Its something I have not experienced with other waxes. I know that Dodo are always updating their formulas, so maybe this issue has been overcome in the last year and a half, or maybe my technique is wrong.

Perhaps I should be trying lighter swipe of the applicator - I suppose it is very easy to overapply the soft waxes.

Have you come across a tub with these semi-solid granules? What did you think?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i noticed my soft dodo is a bit grainy. It doesn't bother me though. It does sound like you've over loaded the pad though. I would give it another go, put try and make the wax go further per swipe of the pot.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Petes 53 is a great wax for the price. It's as good as loads of much more exspensive waxes. I found it a doddle to use. It says that you don't have to allow it to dry, just wipe on, wipe off. I do but if you leave it too long it can be hard to remove.

Here's a pic of my car:










This was applied on top of Jet Seal.

This next one is using Dodo Juice 'Juiced'










It was applied on top of speedarmour, which imo leaves a better finish than Jet Seal. In short you won't go wrong with either, but imo Juiced just shaded it, it allowed the paint to sparkle more.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Not tried the '53 yet, but I can assure you that The Dodo will not let you down :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

VZSS250 said:


> I used Orange Crush only a little when I was first starting out in detailing, so maybe these days if I got my tub out again, I'd be happier with its application.
> 
> I had difficulty with using Orange Crush because it seems to have small semi-solid granules in the wax. These seem to get stuck in the pores of my Megs foam applicators. Its something I have not experienced with other waxes. I know that Dodo are always updating their formulas, so maybe this issue has been overcome in the last year and a half, or maybe my technique is wrong.
> 
> ...


Yup, my Orange Crush and my Purple Haze are fairly grainy and very soft in texture and this does make it very easy to get a bit too much wax on the applicator... In applaction, these grains seem to "melt" under the action of the pad on the paint which makes spreading the wax easy, but if you overload the pad then these grains clot the pad and make getting a thin and even layer much more difficult.

One of the quirks of these soft waxes alas, but very light swipes of the pad across the wax seems to work well for me, with the bonus that you dont use as much of the product


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Here's another pic of 'Juiced', might give you a better idea of the metallic 'pop' I was referring too:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi!

I'm currently using Pete's 53 and I think that it's quite good. As already said it is a little greasy, but by using a foam applicator I think it's easy to spread. Haven't tried Dodo though..

Some pictures of my daily driver '01 16V Polo:

















Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------

